# Pen Stands and Pen Boxes



## jttheclockman (Mar 8, 2016)

I know I always get blasted for trying to start new forums, but who cares blast away Expanding what we have is all part of improving the site.

For the first time in our Bash history we added a couple new catagories to the contest list. They were well represented and the players all did a great job. They were the Pen Stand and Pen Box contests. To me these are dear to me in that they can add so much to a value of a pen and also show off some extra skills that a pen turner can not show in making of a pen. On occasion you see some of these show up here. But what happens there is no way to archive them and do any kind of search for them. What I would like to see happen here is a separate forum become available just for these two type items. They can be stands for one pen or multiple. They can be boxes for one pen or multiple. But the main focus will be stand or box.

I know we have a forum for other things we make. But that is more designed for things other than pen related. With pen stands and boxes they are pen related but there is no place to designate for them. 

I will put a poll up here for one month. A simple yes or no poll and then see if it is worth approaching Jeff with the idea. 

I do hope you all take the time in at least looking and voting. No right or wrong answer. Just a simple poll.


----------



## Curly (Mar 9, 2016)

No blast from me. 
I suggest it be a sub-forum of SOYP in the same way Segmenting is a sub-forum of Blank Making. No change to the main forum list yet still easy to find.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## alphageek (Mar 10, 2016)

John, I have to say that I'm normally one of those against over fragmenting of the forum.   In theory this could go into the "other things we make" forum, but I would have to agree that a separate spot for showing off stands and boxes is a logical split.   It likely to be pretty small in post count, but would be a great place to have separated.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 10, 2016)

alphageek said:


> John, I have to say that I'm normally one of those against over fragmenting of the forum.   In theory this could go into the "other things we make" forum, but I would have to agree that a separate spot for showing off stands and boxes is a logical split.   It likely to be pretty small in post count, but would be a great place to have separated.



We really do not know what a post count would be. If we found a home for that Pen Wizard contraption, this is also just as important in enhancing pens. I think we need to push the stands and boxes more and they would get more play here. There maybe people here making them but just do not show them. Give them a place to archieve them. To mix and jumble them with other things we do is a bad idea. They get lost. Making bowls is something all together than making something that is pen related. There seems to be a liking of the idea from the poll count.


----------



## JimB (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm usually against adding more forums but I think this is a good idea.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 10, 2016)

I was a contestant in this Bash Pen Box Contest, and was amazed by the variety of designs represented. If there were to be a dedicated forum, we would likely see even more variety, which I view as a very good thing. Some classes of pens cry out for a pen box that is on the same level. A dedicated forum would likely be a inspiration source, and could spawn even more variations and designs. The "Other Things We Make" forum does not seem to have enough focus to accomplish that.  Lets do it!


----------



## Hawkdave (Mar 13, 2016)

I voted yes for this one. If it were in the 'Other Things We Make' section, I believe it would get lost in there.

Because it is pertinent to pen making, it should have its own section so it can be easily found. I have spent ages looking through IAP for some ideas on how to display pens and presentation boxes that can be sold along with the pens. 

To have a section dedicated to this just makes a lot of sense and a lot less trawling.

Dave.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go Dave!!!  You are correct.  Thanks.


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 16, 2016)

I've seen some beautiful and creative boxes and stands here. I would like to see them in one place.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 21, 2016)

Another little bump up


----------



## hcpens (Mar 21, 2016)

No BASH from me either, GOOD idea! A well-crafted pen box can sell a pen just like a well-designed display would.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 23, 2016)

Another bump
 About 2 more weeks for the poll so that will be about 7 more bumps:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Woodguy95 (Mar 24, 2016)

It could be a forum named "other things we make pen related" just an idea. Because you can make other stuff than pen boxes and pen stands...


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 24, 2016)

Woodguy95 said:


> It could be a forum named "other things we make pen related" just an idea. Because you can make other stuff than pen boxes and pen stands...




Interesting. Such as????


----------



## JohnU (Mar 24, 2016)

I like it!  Stands and boxes can be as creative as the pens and part of the set.  Good idea!


----------



## Woodguy95 (Mar 24, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Woodguy95 said:
> 
> 
> > It could be a forum named "other things we make pen related" just an idea. Because you can make other stuff than pen boxes and pen stands...
> ...



A case for fountain pen ink could be one. But this is more to adress the fact that some people are more reluctant to separate the site in a bunch of differents sections. That way you could put other stuff there too...... sorry for the grammar I'm french XD

You could also put a display (I don't know how they are called) the one's that hold the buisness cards and the pen together for when someone needs to sign... 
It's an idea again..


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 24, 2016)

Woodguy95 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Woodguy95 said:
> ...




Ok Simmon I get what you are saying. Something to consider for sure. The last thing you mentioned would actually still be a pen stand but called a desk pen display. 

From what I am seeing it looks like people are liking the idea and hopefully when I present this to Jeff he will agree and something can happen.


----------



## plantman (Mar 24, 2016)

Since I have posted quite a few pen stands, boxes, and multiple purpose cases on this site, I have shied away from adding to this thread, but after reading the comments, I think I can now add my 2 cents !! John has a great idea here !! It will not only show cases and pen related items, it also increases the skills and knowledge of the people on this site. Nothing will sell a great pen better than a unique stand, box, or case!! It would be nice to be able to just type in or go to "pen Holders" and come up with something that deals only with that subject of interest. As far as pen holders, boxs, and multiple use cases, I don't think we have even scratched the surface yet, as there are a lot of talented people on this site. My vote is a resounding YES !! Thanks John for bringing this question to the forefront .   Jim   S


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 24, 2016)

Jim, thanks for jumping in and yes you are a very good example of people who do these things and there are so many more here that on occasion they make a display or a holder for a particular pen they made and it sets it off in a new level of expertise. It shows other talents and believe me this helps when selling a pen. A place to just come through and see these items would be great and hopefully expand others thoughts and ideas and creative minds. As I said the Bash was a great example of the talent that is there and can even be greater. Hopefully others see it this way as well. Thanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 30, 2016)

Another scheduled bump. Thank you.


----------



## CREID (Mar 31, 2016)

You have no shame.:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 31, 2016)

CREID said:


> You have no shame.:biggrin:



Absolutely not:biggrin: There will be a couple more of these before time runs out. Looking to break the 100 yes vote mark. That makes a statement.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2016)

If you haven't been paying attention lately, shame on you. But we have had a few pen boxes and pen stands show up along with the pens members have been making. This is the exact sort of thing I would love to see continue and still say we need a place to archive it so again I ask for your support in this poll and let us see if we can get a separate forum of some sort to preserve these artistic displays. Thanks


----------



## jeff (Apr 10, 2016)

I've just created a new forum, Pen Stands & Boxes

John, thanks for running the poll. I think this will be a great new section!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 10, 2016)

jeff said:


> I've just created a new forum, Pen Stands & Boxes
> 
> John, thanks for running the poll. I think this will be a great new section!




Thank you Jeff for taking it to the next level and making it happen. I too truly believe this will be a great addition.


----------

